# Blue and Platinum



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

These girls are so freakin cute! Then again, maybe they have faces only a breeder could love? :lol:


----------



## FlareThis (Jan 24, 2011)

Awww they are adorable! Did you breed them?


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes, they are cousins.


----------



## FlareThis (Jan 24, 2011)

Beautiful, I've always thought about trying out breeding doubletails, but I've always been nervous about all of the potential deformities I've heard so much about


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh I love them! If you ever decide you don't want that blue girl you can send her right to me LOL


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh no, those faces aren't just for the breeder. Those two are the cutest little peas in the pod!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

ADORABLE! I love girlies.


----------



## blacksheep72 (Mar 17, 2011)

Nice looking ladies!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

The blue one's gorgeous.  (I've never been a fan of all-white bettas for some reason)


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks guys! They are both from my singletail spawns carrying doubletail. I plan to pair the blue girl with this male, which is her sibling.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow i absolutely love your Blue Black maked DT female, she is just too cute!:")


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Both of the girls I sent to show placed in a class with multiple fish by other breeders entered.The blue doubletail I raised got BOS female in the NB class!


----------



## DoNotDeclaw (Apr 1, 2011)

lol, I love that white one. She looks like she's giving a one eyed stare at the camera.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Congrats! I was just reading the results before I read this.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks 1fish2fish  I guess my F1's are not too shabby? By the way, the platinum double tail girl is an F2 female and she is not quite show size yet. I'm actually surprised the few fish I sent won anything since I will never risk shipping my best fish to show.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I saw pics of the blue female from the show on the BB she looked great.. it's no surprise she won


----------

